# Cheap 20VT parts car available in OR



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Cheap 10VT parts car available in OR*

*Edited* Sorry 10vt not 20vt
Was thinking of buying this one but had to pass it on, no real affiliation to seller etc.
89 200 Turbo FWD Auto with crumpled drivers side fender available for $700.
(Nine Seven One)-570-5227

_Modified by [email protected] at 6:47 PM 6-14-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:48 PM 6-14-2007_


----------

